# Leonardo: lunedì le dimissioni. Gattuso verso la conferma.



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2019)

Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.

Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2019)

Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. *Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento* ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.



Dobbiamo ridere?


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Perché Gattuso invece convince eccome...


----------



## LukeLike (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.



Addio mio caro Milan, ci vediamo tra 3 anni.


----------



## andreima (22 Maggio 2019)

Ok mi vado a comprare un frusta per autoinfliggermi ripetutamente per tre anni frustate sulla schiena allora


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.



Ottimo, ora sappiamo che ci aspettano altre annate anonime... 
Alla fine ci tocca rimpiangere il pelato.


----------



## Love (22 Maggio 2019)

gli altri non convincono..gattuso invece si...spero che pellegatti sia andato li avendo bevuto...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Maggio 2019)

Inizio a preoccuparmi sul serio.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



A posto.

Mi auguro che Leonardo parli e dica chiaramente come stanno le cose e perchè si è dimesso.

Sisi, sempre 3 anni. Sono 10 anni che stiamo aspettando di 3 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Inizio a preoccuparmi sul serio.



Inizi adesso? È noto da tempo che siamo in mani pessime.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Maggio 2019)

che vomito


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Si sta creando una società senz'anima, nelle spalle di un ragioniere che di calcio ne capisce meno di un cane.

Sempre meglio. Il progetto Longobarda sempre a gonfie vele.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



L'anno prossimo non credo proprio che le romane saranno così morbide, ci sarà da ridere quando ci troveremo a ridosso della seconda parte di classifica per mesi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Maggio 2019)

penso che dopo 10 anni non rinnoverò l'abbonamento


----------



## luigi61 (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Auguro a questa dirigenza le peggiori sfortune che possano capitare; quando se ne andranno sarà sempre troppo tardi
ANDATE A MORI AMM....ATI


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Con una simile sequenza di notizie così pessime, una dietro l'altra, viene seriamente da prendersi una pausa per qualche anno.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Maggio 2019)

Notare come l'unica cosa che conta siano i numeri, perché naturalmente sarebbe delittuoso comprare i giocatori che veramente servono per migliorare la squadra a seconda delle occasioni offerte dal mercato, come dovrebbe fare un club calcistico normale. 
Comunque va bene, come al solito essendo la possibilità peggiore sarà quella che puntualmente si avvererà, ergo altri 3 anni a far sbellicare dalle risate gli altri. Ciliegina sulla torta immagino sarà l'impacchettamento dei giovani buoni che troveremo verso Torino.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Gazidis riempirà la squadra di tanti giovani dai 5 ai 12 milioni. Non vede l’ora.
Quelli da 20/25 milioni ne autorizzerà al massimo due, forse tre.


----------



## Mika (22 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Auguro a questa dirigenza le peggiori sfortune che possano capitare; quando se ne andranno sarà sempre troppo tardi
> ANDATE A MORI AMM....ATI



Quoto te ma la risposta vale per molte risposte che ho letto. L'ho scritto altrove. Ragazzi Elliot si è trovato il Milan tra le mani perché Li non ha pagato il debito. Il piano di Elliot non e vincere domani lo scudetto e dopodomani la CL ma risanare le casse del Milan e rivendere guadagnandoci. Prima davvero lo comprenderete e meglio vivrete il tifare Milan. Sono dieci anni che non facciamo nulla, vero, ma Elliot sta da un anno. A lui non frega molto di quello che pensiamo noi tifosi. Appena mette a posto a livello finanziario il Milan lo venderà. Certo a livello sportivo spera di centrare la CL almeno tre anni su quattro ma il progetto sportivo di Elliot è quello di rilanciare il Milan. Si deve aspettare il prossimo proprietario del Milan per vedere un progetto sportivo atto a vincere scudetti e coppe.

Attendete lunedì o inizio giugno tanto manca poco alla fine della stagione. Io per distrarmi da questo strazio mediatico mi sto vedendo il Giro d'Italia, trovate qualcosa di differente da fare nelle ore in cui non lavorate perché se no i fegati saltano.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Maggio 2019)

Che finaccia...non mi va giù...il problema è che dovremo subirci questo strazio x chissà quanti anni (anche perché NESSUNO darà a Elliott i soldi che chiede)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Scenario DA INCUBO!

Investimenti pochi... Ambizioni poche... e soprattutto... in panchina gottuso... Il più scarso tra Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi e Gasperini (che per me andrà alla rube) è almeno due spanne sopra il somaro calabrese...

Mamma mia...


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

,


----------



## luigi61 (22 Maggio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quoto te ma la risposta vale per molte risposte che ho letto. L'ho scritto altrove. Ragazzi Elliot si è trovato il Milan tra le mani perché Li non ha pagato il debito. Il piano di Elliot non e vincere domani lo scudetto e dopodomani la CL ma risanare le casse del Milan e rivendere guadagnandoci. Prima davvero lo comprenderete e meglio vivrete il tifare Milan. Sono dieci anni che non facciamo nulla, vero, ma Elliot sta da un anno. A lui non frega molto di quello che pensiamo noi tifosi. Appena mette a posto a livello finanziario il Milan lo venderà. Certo a livello sportivo spera di centrare la CL almeno tre anni su quattro ma il progetto sportivo di Elliot è quello di rilanciare il Milan. Si deve aspettare il prossimo proprietario del Milan per vedere un progetto sportivo atto a vincere scudetti e coppe.
> 
> Attendete lunedì o inizio giugno tanto manca poco alla fine della stagione. Io per distrarmi da questo strazio mediatico mi sto vedendo il Giro d'Italia, trovate qualcosa di differente da fare nelle ore in cui non lavorate perché se no i fegati saltano.



Riflettevo sulla rabbia montante, mia e di molti altri e una risposta c'e e si chiama illusione prima disillusione poi; vedi se fin dall'iniziale cambio di società la strada tracciata sarebbe stata chiara lo avremmo accettato più serenamente ed invece prima ci danno in pasto un grande come Leo che inizia ad operare facendo sperare ed intravedere, pur tra mille difficoltà un futuro positivo, e nessuno credo pretendesse miracoli o chissà cosa, solo credere in un progetto serio di rilancio sportivo del club pur ripeto con tutte le cautele e difficoltà del caso; ma quello che si paventa ora NO NON E SOPPORTABILE NE AMMISSIBILE ,si sta parlando di un depotenziamento totale del club ridotto a rango di un genoa o sampdoria ed è per questo che le reazioni sono così forti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

Crederò a questo incubo solo quando lo vedrò con i miei occhi. Fino ad allora nessuno mi deruberà della speranza.

Dovesse essere vero, mi preparerò ad altri anni di umiliazioni. Sono sopravvissuto per sette anni sopravviverò ad altri tre se necessario.


----------



## Boomer (22 Maggio 2019)

Detto questo finche rimane Gattuso io col Milan non voglio niente a che fare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Vedremo nei fatti ma tutto questo sembra sia un errore clamoroso di Elliott e ovviamente di Gazidis, vabbe parlano di un "progetto giovane" di "lungo termine" assolutamente incompatibile per una società come il Milan che vive un contesto dove con i solo giovani non si va da nessuna parte, vedremo tra un paio di anni chi sarà interessato ad acquistare un Milan sempre più mediocre, perdenti e lontano della europa che conta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vedremo nei fatti ma tutto questo sembra sia un errore clamoroso di Elliott e ovviamente di Gazidis, vabbe parlano di un "progetto giovane" di "lungo termine" assolutamente incompatibile per una società come il Milan che vive un contesto dove con i solo giovani non si va da nessuna parte, vedremo tra un paio di anni chi sarà interessato ad acquistare un Milan sempre più mediocre, perdenti e lontano della europa che conta.



Alla cifra richiesta poi....spero si rompano le palle mooooolto prima


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Se le alternative sono queste... per forza che resta Gattuso.
Conte non lo abbiamo cercato, Spalletti sembra che nn lo vogliamo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Maggio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Se le alternative sono queste... per forza che resta Gattuso.
> Conte non lo abbiamo cercato, Spalletti sembra che nn lo vogliamo...



con gattuso l'anno prossimo facciamo 3-4 mesi, poi lo cacciano perchè sarà li li alla zona retrocessione.


----------



## CarpeDiem (22 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Avesse avuto carta bianca, Leonardo avrebbe portato Ibra con Higuain (e sarebbe stata Champions sicura) più Godin a zero. E in panchina voleva Conte.

Saità, ma chi te c'ha portato qua?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Avesse avuto carta bianca, Leonardo avrebbe portato Ibra con Higuain (e sarebbe stata Champions sicura) più Godin a zero. E in panchina voleva Conte.
> 
> Saità, ma chi te c'ha portato qua?



Pazzesco....io mi chiedo cosa gli avessero detto al momento dell'assunzione...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> .



E va bene


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con gattuso l'anno prossimo facciamo 3-4 mesi, poi lo cacciano perchè sarà li li alla zona retrocessione.



Mah guarda, io tiferò sempre Milan e... dell'allenatore mi interessa poco, però davvero sembrano stiano facendo un giochino.
Gli allenator forti e liberi... manco li cercano! (Conte, Spalletti, Mourinho)... poi ci dicono che anziché Gattuso potrebbe arrivare De Zerbi... e alla fine concludono con: eh ma a sto punto è meglio Gattuso...
Non ce l' ho con Gattuso e spero arriveremo quarti ma... l'impressione che ci stiano prendendo in giro... a me è venuta....


----------



## ventu84090 (22 Maggio 2019)

Ancora non ho capito perché Spalletti gode di tutta questa considerazione...per il momento è 1 punto avanti a noi con una squadra che a detta di tutti è nettamente più forte...in più entra sempre in conflitto con le personalità più forti dello spogliatoio...


----------



## Brain84 (22 Maggio 2019)

Sinceramente Gazidis compagno di merende di Gattuso non lo vedo credibile.
La prossima settimana si saprà tutto e questo teatrino sarà finito


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Avesse avuto carta bianca, Leonardo avrebbe portato Ibra con Higuain (e sarebbe stata Champions sicura) più Godin a zero. E in panchina voleva Conte.
> 
> Saità, ma chi te c'ha portato qua?



Si è visto quanto bene abbia fatto Higuain anche a Londra


----------



## Prealpi (22 Maggio 2019)

Così a sensazione non credo ad una conferma di Gattuso, per svariati motivi, fra cui la non capacità di lavorare con i giovani ed aumentare il loro valore si è visto benissimo quest'anno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Notare come l'unica cosa che conta siano i numeri, perché naturalmente sarebbe delittuoso comprare i giocatori che veramente servono per migliorare la squadra a seconda delle occasioni offerte dal mercato, come dovrebbe fare un club calcistico normale.
> Comunque va bene, come al solito essendo la possibilità peggiore sarà quella che puntualmente si avvererà, ergo altri 3 anni a far sbellicare dalle risate gli altri. Ciliegina sulla torta immagino sarà l'impacchettamento dei giovani buoni che troveremo verso Torino.



Intendi venduti al Torino, immagino


----------



## gabri65 (22 Maggio 2019)

Non lo so, ma a me la cosa non regge, proprio strutturalmente. Con tre buoni acquisti e liberandoti degli inopportuni saresti già competitivo.

Se decidi di attuare questa politica, invece:
- già in 4/5 se ne devono andare perchè indesiderati o a fine contratto, o troppo anziani
- Piatek, Paquetà, Romagnoli, Kessie e altri se ne vanno perché per 3 anni minimo non vedono coppe
- a quel punto ti rimane un manipolo di mediocri/discreti: Calabria, Caldara ... poi? Ti tieni Borini e Suso?
- in virtù di quello, devi comprare roba tipo 20 giocatori "giuovani" ... dove gli trovi, nei campetti di periferia?
- sicuro che saranno adatti e/o promettenti?
- sai quanto ci vuole per assemblare ed amalgamare, al netto degli scarti, una squadra con una identità di gioco?
- con che allenatore, poi? Gattuso sembra diametralmente opposto al concetto di crescita

Boh, io sto alla finestra, magari chiusa. Non mi voglio certo avvelenare il fegato. Mi riguarderò le vecchie finali di CL, meno male che c'ho un monte da fare con il mio lavoretto.

Disfattismo no, ma nemmeno grande entusiasmo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Maggio 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Così a sensazione non credo ad una conferma di Gattuso, per svariati motivi, fra cui la non capacità di lavorare con i giovani ed aumentare il loro valore si è visto benissimo quest'anno



Sono due validi motivi...tra l'altro stavo pensando: Wenger non si nomina più...occhio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Ormai sono troppi i tasselli che vanno ad incastrarsi per considerarle sparate giornalistiche.

1) Leonardo via ormai lo do per scontato. Ma visto il tipo di progetto che il nostro ds sembra dover mettere in atto, la cosa mi sembra naturale e forse anche condivisa. Scandagliare il mondo dei giovani con prezzi tra 5 e 20 milioni mi sembra un lavoro molto piú adatto a Campos che a Leonardo, lo stesso Leo se ne rende sicuramente conto e penso se ne andrá in tranquillitá.

2) É stata abbandonata l’idea di cavalcare il debito, cercare di compensare qualificandoci per l’europa per aumentare i ricavi e cercare di tenere in equilibrio il tutto. Questa strada alla fine é considerata rischiosa, inaccettabile dalla uefa che continua ad ostacolarti, non garantisce risultati. Si é deciso di assecondare la uefa, abbattere prima di tutto i costi, pareggiare il bilancio, spendere quello che si ha, non quello che si avrá e poi quando (e se) con questo otterremo risultati, crescere.

3) Non sono affatto convinto che Gattuso rimarrá. Cosí fosse sarebbe stato molto piú sensato annunciarlo prima di Ferrara. Penso che il nuovo allenatore sará scelto insieme da Campos e Maldini. Dovrá essere in grado di lavorare con i giovani e fare gioco offensivo.

4) Leviamoci dalla test di puntare ad obbiettivi sportivi prima di 3 anni. Se arriveranno saranno un premio inaspettato, tipo Atalanta quest anno. L’obbiettivo sará sistemare i conti, sviluppare e valorizzare giovani, fare un gioco divertente che attiri comunque pubblico. Poi tra 2-3 anni con bilancio in pari e giovani appetiti sul mercato si imposterá il progetto di crescita sportiva.


Piaccia o non piaccia, questo é lo scenario, prima ne prendiamo atto e meglio sará per tutti.
Avremo la curiositá di vedere tanti giocatori nuovi e magari qualcuno divertente.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Inizio a preoccuparmi sul serio.



Si. Troppe troppe voci concordi.. ricorda tantissimo il vocio sui cinefake.. sulla stangata uefa... su higuain.. tremendo


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2019)

Non ero così depresso da un anno.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Non vedo l'ora!!!


----------



## Ambrole (23 Maggio 2019)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Ancora non ho capito perché Spalletti gode di tutta questa considerazione...per il momento è 1 punto avanti a noi con una squadra che a detta di tutti è nettamente più forte...in più entra sempre in conflitto con le personalità più forti dello spogliatoio...



Esatto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Squallore a livelli gestione Galliani. Stesse identiche dinamiche.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Squallore a livelli gestione Galliani. Stesse identiche dinamiche.



No, lindi tirava a campare, affondando sempre piú tecnicamente e finanziariamente la barca, al punto tale che chi la prende puó all”inizio solo spalare acqua. Adesso almeno dovrebbero fare 7na cura drastica di sistemazione dei conti, completata la quale si puó pensare di riprendere una rotta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2019)

Buona visione ai valorosi che vorranno ancora assistere al Milan di Gattuso, io sono un codardo e mi tiro fuori.
Credo comunque che non dovrò attendere molto, verso Novembre o al massimo Dicembre a -15 dalla zona Champions verrà ingaggiato Nesta o Donadoni al posto dell'esonerato Gattuso.


----------



## davidelynch (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Certo. Ci crediamo tutti.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Maggio 2019)

Ma quando Gattuso verrà esonerato tutti questi soloni che cosa s'inventeranno per giustificare mesi di prese in giro?


----------



## Goro (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Abbiamo il governo tecnico, che gioia


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Non riesco a capire quale notizia sia più tragica delle altre, ma so che insieme sono un tunnel senza via d'uscita.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In linea di massima, non mi dispiace l' intelligenza e l' equilibrio di Leonardo.
> 
> *Ma non so, ho sempre quell' impressione di uno che sai che oggi c'è, ma domani non lo sai.*
> 
> ...



Lo scrivevo in tempi non sospetti.

Leonardo ragazzi è questo, dimenticando per un attimo se la linea societaria sia sbagliata o meno.


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2019)

Svegliarsi la mattina ed iniziare a leggere i complimenti a Gattuso,la sua probabile conferma,l'esonero di Leonardo,l UEFA che ci stangherà,Sensi e Krunic prossimi colpi.
Che bello essere milanisti.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, lindi tirava a campare, affondando sempre piú tecnicamente e finanziariamente la barca, al punto tale che chi la prende puó all”inizio solo spalare acqua. Adesso almeno dovrebbero fare 7na cura drastica di sistemazione dei conti, completata la quale si puó pensare di riprendere una rotta.



Sì certo, ciao core. 
Si dicevano le stesse cose un anno fa, quando è arrivato Billy Elliot, con la differenza che prima c'era la speranza nostra e la voglia loro di spendere 30 milioni su un giocatore, ora manco quella.
La verità, piaccia o non piaccia, è che con giocatori da 5-10-15 milioni non ci fai NIENTE... Fortunatamente di tifosi con le dette di salame sugli occhi ne sono rimasti pochi, ma presto se ne renderanno conto definitivamente anche loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo scrivevo in tempi non sospetti.
> 
> Leonardo ragazzi è questo, dimenticando per un attimo se la linea societaria sia sbagliata o meno.



quindi sarebbe colpa sua?

ok, a posto . se a te sul posto di lavoro ti frustano e te ne vai, sei tu il mercenario?


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi sarebbe colpa sua?
> 
> ok, a posto . se a te sul posto di lavoro ti frustano e te ne vai, sei tu il mercenario?



Gli han bloccato Ibra,Fabregas,Everton, praticamente gli hanno fatto capire che non ha più il timone della nave e quindi,da persona intelligente,si sta facendo da parte a differenza del bravino che ha sguinzagliato tutti i compari.


----------



## shevchampions (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ormai sono troppi i tasselli che vanno ad incastrarsi per considerarle sparate giornalistiche.
> 
> 1) Leonardo via ormai lo do per scontato. Ma visto il tipo di progetto che il nostro ds sembra dover mettere in atto, la cosa mi sembra naturale e forse anche condivisa. Scandagliare il mondo dei giovani con prezzi tra 5 e 20 milioni mi sembra un lavoro molto piú adatto a Campos che a Leonardo, lo stesso Leo se ne rende sicuramente conto e penso se ne andrá in tranquillitá.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente. 

Anche Pagni si è espresso così recentemente. Credo sia anche comprensibile, vista la situazione italiana in cui in Champions puoi già arrivarci l'anno prossimo e la Juve non è superabile neanche con indebitamenti estremi. Inoltre metteresti a posto le cose con la uefa e nel frattempo costruiresti lo stadio. Fossi in te aprirei un topic dedicato facendo copia e incolla, sarei curioso di vedere cosa pensano gli altri


----------



## uolfetto (23 Maggio 2019)

vanno via sia leonardo che gattuso. accetto scommesse.


----------



## Andris (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.



io non ho mai sentito la voce di Gazidis,sarebbe una novità vederlo spiegare qualcosa ai tifosi
non parliamo di Singer che pare un essere mitologico.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi sarebbe colpa sua?
> 
> ok, a posto . se a te sul posto di lavoro ti frustano e te ne vai, sei tu il mercenario?



Già.

1) Se prendi Leonardo sai cosa prendi. Non venirmi poi a dire che non ti va bene il suo operato. D'altra parte era già la seconda volta qui al Milan, qui si comincia ad andare sulle prese di giro, adesso scordatelo definitivamente.

2) Visto che te lo scordi, adesso non vedrai più un solo campione brasiliano. Figurati se Leonardo adesso ci fa un favore regalandoci i profili più appetibili. Complimenti per la lungimiranza.

3) Leonardo è stato addirittura preso come prima pedina fondamentale per la presunta rinascita societaria. Immagino che la pianificazione e l'atteggiamento del club sia ben preciso. Messe le carte in tavola, è l'unico a non sposare il progetto. E' necessario che vada sul vocabolario a chiarirmi le idee sul significato del termine "coerenza".


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ormai sono troppi i tasselli che vanno ad incastrarsi per considerarle sparate giornalistiche.
> 
> 1) Leonardo via ormai lo do per scontato. Ma visto il tipo di progetto che il nostro ds sembra dover mettere in atto, la cosa mi sembra naturale e forse anche condivisa. Scandagliare il mondo dei giovani con prezzi tra 5 e 20 milioni mi sembra un lavoro molto piú adatto a Campos che a Leonardo, lo stesso Leo se ne rende sicuramente conto e penso se ne andrá in tranquillitá.
> 
> ...



Bella analisi, equilibrata e senza lasciarsi andare a disfattismi. Fosse vero credo che il divorzio con Leo sarebbe anche sereno, della serie ci abbiamo provato a forzare il gioco per farti lavorare nel "tuo" mondo, non ci siamo riusciti e per il lavoro che c'è da fare c'è qualcuno più portato e abituato a farlo. Maldini per me resta garanzia di serietà nel progetto e Gazidis la garanzia che si cambierà mister, non c'è in tutto l'universo un pianeta dove è possibile fare player trading con Gattuso in panchina per cui non mi aspetto grandi vittorie a breve ma son sicuro quantomeno che prenderanno un allenatore che ci faccia divertire, e sono molto curioso di capire chi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pellegatti a TL, lunedì, o al più tardi martedi, Leonardo rassegnerà le dimissioni. La causa principale è la differenza di vedute sul mercato e la costruzione della rosa con Gazidis e la proprietà. Elliott ha fissato come target di mercato solo giovani under 25 con un costo non superiore ai 20 milioni di euro a testa. Secondo Pellegatti non si tratta di un ridimensionamento ma di un inizio di progetto a lungo termine, almeno 3 anni, per arrivare poi a essere competitivi con le varie Juve, Inter e Napoli. Sarà necessario essere chiari con i tifosi per non aspettarsi la luna nelle primissime stagioni di questo progetto.
> 
> Sempre secondo Pellegatti, Ivan Gazidis, a meno di clamorosi colpi di scena che prevedano l'ingaggio di un allenatore di caratura internazionale, confermerà Gattuso in panchina. Le alternative (Giampaolo, De Zerbi, Inzaghi, Gasperini) non convincono.



Sono disposto da tifoso ad accettare la politica societaria se è chiara, ma che si dia ancora del materiale umano da far crescere in mano a Veleno no, questo non lo posso accettare


----------



## James45 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ormai sono troppi i tasselli che vanno ad incastrarsi per considerarle sparate giornalistiche.
> 
> 1) Leonardo via ormai lo do per scontato. Ma visto il tipo di progetto che il nostro ds sembra dover mettere in atto, la cosa mi sembra naturale e forse anche condivisa. Scandagliare il mondo dei giovani con prezzi tra 5 e 20 milioni mi sembra un lavoro molto piú adatto a Campos che a Leonardo, lo stesso Leo se ne rende sicuramente conto e penso se ne andrá in tranquillitá.
> 
> ...



Fossero queste le prospettive, dopo l'ultimo anno di partite strazianti per un "tifatore" normale come me (a parte qualche eccezione), ci farei la firma.
Ovviamente imprescindibile la partenza di Gattuso.


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ormai sono troppi i tasselli che vanno ad incastrarsi per considerarle sparate giornalistiche.
> 
> 1) Leonardo via ormai lo do per scontato. Ma visto il tipo di progetto che il nostro ds sembra dover mettere in atto, la cosa mi sembra naturale e forse anche condivisa. Scandagliare il mondo dei giovani con prezzi tra 5 e 20 milioni mi sembra un lavoro molto piú adatto a Campos che a Leonardo, lo stesso Leo se ne rende sicuramente conto e penso se ne andrá in tranquillitá.
> 
> ...



in un certo senso, per rinascere, vista la situazione italiana e il dominio dei mafiosi, ha più senso puntare a farlo seriamente tra 3-4 anni, che fare all in adesso (come sta facendo Inda) con over 30 già pronti e super costosi. Tanto puntare a vincere in Europa e in Italia è impossibile.
Il problema è che da anni si parla di rinascere e poi ogni anno la cosa viene rinviata. Se ripartiamo da zero, speriamo che lo si faccia seriamente e a Campos, Moncada e compagnia bella venga dato del tempo per costruire (e anche sbagliare). Ma soprattutto che in panchina venga messo un allenatore capace di far crescere i giovani (e in questo senso Gattuso è l'uomo sbagliato).

Prima di esprimermi ancora, aspetterò Settembre e vediamo chi avremo in rosa. Ma prima di questo voglio vedere chi sarà l'allenatore, se non cambiano il progetto naufraga ancora prima di iniziare.

Capisco chi è stanco di questa situazione. La pazienza dei tifosi è ormai finita da tempo


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi sarebbe colpa sua?
> 
> ok, a posto . se a te sul posto di lavoro ti frustano e te ne vai, sei tu il mercenario?



Povero Leo  , hai ragione.

Ad ogni modo, mettila come vuoi, ragione o torto era preventivabile se ne sarebbe andato, conoscendolo.

Dovresti sapere che raramente do colpe, non sono cosi presuntuoso da poter credere di sapere cosa avviene dentro la società, nei fatti REALI.

Quindi, non do nessuna colpa a Leonardo, non la do proprio a nessuno in questo caso perchè non conosco la realtà , molto semplicemente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2019)

se proprio c'è FFP, se proprio dobbiamo pareggiare i bilanci, se proprio dobbiamo ripartire dai giovani almeno facciamolo proponengo un bel gioco che sappia far divertire il pubblico. Io non ne posso più di vedere Gattuso il catenacciaro allenare il Milan. Sto seriamente pensando di non rinnovare l'abbonamento dopo oltre 10 anni se venisse riconfermato.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Povero Leo  , hai ragione.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, mettila come vuoi, ragione o torto era preventivabile se ne sarebbe andato, conoscendolo.
> 
> ...



Dici giusto quando è opportuno parlare solo dietro conoscenza dei fatti.

Però possiamo fare ilazioni, il forum esiste proprio per parlarne.

E possiamo ipotizzare, senza andare troppo lontani dalla realtà, che Leonardo è ritornato al Milan perché è stato chiamato. Non credo sia venuto a bussare pregando in ginocchio. E siccome sembra che Elliott si sbilanci molto per i managers a cui è interessata, si può supporre che Elliott abbia convinto Leonardo con stipendio e progetto. Con talmente carta bianca da consentirgli anche la chiamata di Maldini, questo forse un po' più che una supposizione.

Non venitemi a dire adesso che un "ci siamo sbagliati, quella è la porta" è una risoluzione "normale" di questo rapporto, con tanto di accuse più o meno velate di anarchia a Leonardo.


----------



## Manue (23 Maggio 2019)

Se avesse ascoltato Leo, 
sarebbe arrivato Ibra e saremmo finiti in Champions.

Avrebbe silurato Gattuso in inverno... e saremmo tutti con meno veleno.

Invece no, 
seghiamolo pure.


----------



## davoreb (23 Maggio 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> 
> Anche Pagni si è espresso così recentemente. Credo sia anche comprensibile, vista la situazione italiana in cui in Champions puoi già arrivarci l'anno prossimo e la Juve non è superabile neanche con indebitamenti estremi. Inoltre metteresti a posto le cose con la uefa e nel frattempo costruiresti lo stadio. Fossi in te aprirei un topic dedicato facendo copia e incolla, sarei curioso di vedere cosa pensano gli altri



Per me bisogna smettere di dare alla Juve lo status di invincibile. La verità è che Napoli, Roma o Lazio non vincono mai lo scudetto perché il loro livello è da Europa League.

Il Milan pre 2007 era molto più forte della Juve attuale, per me basterebbe dare carta bianca a Leo ed in 2 anni ci arriviamo.

Abbiamo 3 giovani tra i migliori al mondo nel loro ruolo, forse quattro. Mettiamoci altri 2-3 campione della giusta età ma qua sembra si voglia smobilitare tutto, non ci sono giustificazioni.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2019)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Per me bisogna smettere di dare alla Juve lo status di invincibile. La verità è che Napoli, Roma o Lazio non vincono mai lo scudetto perché il loro livello è da Europa League.
> 
> Il Milan pre 2007 era molto più forte della Juve attuale, per me basterebbe dare carta bianca a Leo ed in 2 anni ci arriviamo.
> 
> Abbiamo 3 giovani tra i migliori al mondo nel loro ruolo, forse quattro. Mettiamoci altri 2-3 campione della giusta età ma qua sembra si voglia smobilitare tutto, non ci sono giustificazioni.



Quella della invincibilita Juve e come il ffp ossia una SCUSA BELLA E BUONA per chi NON vuole investire, allora dicono e pianificano le volpi di Elliott :abbiamo il ffp abbiamo la Juve ma anche Inter e Napoli troppo più forti e noi giusto perché siamo delle VOLPI sai che facciamo?? vendiamo i migliori compriamo GIUOVANI UNDER 23 a poco prezzo perché quelli bravi sono troppo costosi mandiamo via Leo l'unico un grado di farci risalire in poco tempo teniamo mr veleno così non dobbiamo dargli la liquidazione e così freghiamo TUTTI!! SONO VERAMENTE DEI GENI QUELLI DI ELLIOTT, le mie più sentite congratulazioni/condoglianze


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2019)

La conferma di Gattuso sarebbe devastante, fossi in piatek scapperei alla prima offerta possibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono disposto da tifoso ad accettare la politica societaria se è chiara, ma che si dia ancora del materiale umano da far crescere in mano a Veleno no, questo non lo posso accettare



si chiara... tutti gli anni ci prendono in giro. a me hanno rotto le palle.


----------



## Wetter (23 Maggio 2019)

Per fortuna avremo le nostre risposte a breve,domenica sera è vicina ormai..


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Povero Leo  , hai ragione.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, mettila come vuoi, ragione o torto era preventivabile se ne sarebbe andato, conoscendolo.
> 
> ...



e vabbe dai al di la di simpatici e antipatici penso che i fatti siano chiari da mesi a tutti, dire che non si sa mi sembra fuori contesto. divergenze di obiettivi e di vedute. non c'è molto da aggiungere. anzi... aggiungo che la società ha cambiato durante l'ultimo anno obiettivi e vedute, questo lo possiamo vedere anche oggi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2019)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Per me bisogna smettere di dare alla Juve lo status di invincibile. La verità è che Napoli, Roma o Lazio non vincono mai lo scudetto perché il loro livello è da Europa League.
> 
> Il Milan pre 2007 era molto più forte della Juve attuale, per me basterebbe dare carta bianca a Leo ed in 2 anni ci arriviamo.
> 
> Abbiamo 3 giovani tra i migliori al mondo nel loro ruolo, forse quattro. Mettiamoci altri 2-3 campione della giusta età ma qua sembra si voglia smobilitare tutto, non ci sono giustificazioni.



il milan pre 2007 era molto più forte anche della juve di allora, ma in italia non vinceva. loro sono invincibili perchè rubano, lo sappiamo.

ci sarebbero le risorse per integrare la rosa e crescere con un buon allenatore e leonardo, ma vogliono smantellare.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Maggio 2019)

Tutto molto bello, peccato che il circolo vizioso in cui siamo infilati può rompersi solo entrando stabilmente in Champions e con una squadra di soli mocciosi è difficile competere con chi può spendere più di te e ha in squadra gente esperta e più abituata a gestire la pressione. Lo stesso Ajax dei miracoli ha un giusto mix di giovani ed esperti. Per me con questa politica continueremo a perdere terreno anche da Inter e Napoli, riducendoci come ogni anno a sperare che Roma, Lazio e Atalanta facciano più schifo di noi per beccare il famigerato quarto posto. Ormai mi metto l'anima in pace sul fu Ac Milan, l'unica piccola speranza che mi rimane è che almeno prendano un tecnico meno incapace e che proponga un gioco decente, almeno quello.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e vabbe dai al di la di simpatici e antipatici penso che i fatti siano chiari da mesi a tutti, dire che non si sa mi sembra fuori contesto. divergenze di obiettivi e di vedute. non c'è molto da aggiungere. anzi... aggiungo che la società ha cambiato durante l'ultimo anno obiettivi e vedute, questo lo possiamo vedere anche oggi.



Io non sono cosi sicuro che siano arrivati talmente sprovveduti.

La società conosceva benissimo la situazione, e Leonardo sapeva benissimo sarebbe arrivato Gazidis e la linea l' avrebbe dettata lui su input dei proprietari.

Io non avevo dubbi che il loro obbiettivo fosse non spendere troppo.

E nemmeno su Leonardo, che a me non dispiace per carità, ma come ho scritto sopra pensavo già sarebbe durato poco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non sono cosi sicuro che siano arrivati talmente sprovveduti.
> 
> La società conosceva benissimo la situazione, e Leonardo sapeva benissimo sarebbe arrivato Gazidis e la linea l' avrebbe dettata lui su input dei proprietari.
> 
> ...



sarà, ma allora leonardo è da internare. va a trattare e prendere everton (che dichiara "se tutto va come deve andare l'anno prossimo sono al milan") se poi sa già che non gli danno il via libera? e questo è solo un esempio. mah... non mi sembra possibile.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarà, ma allora leonardo è da internare. va a trattare e prendere everton (che dichiara "se tutto va come deve andare l'anno prossimo sono al milan") se poi sa già che non gli danno il via libera? e questo è solo un esempio. mah... non mi sembra possibile.



Io la vedo molto più semplice: va a trattare fino a dove può, torna col prezzo d' acquisto e il padrone o chi ne fa le veci, dice che è troppo caro.

Mi capita quotidianamente al lavoro sta cosa, quasi ogni giorno.

Non ci vedo nulla di sconvolgente, è il mercato normale.

Non sto dicendo che abbiano ragione, ma di certo solo Leonardo, perchè lui è fatto cosi, puo' risentirsi di una cosa del genere.

Ammesso che la mia ricostruzione sia vera, magari non è andata cosi.

E ultima cosa, il FFP, che noi sbeffeggiamo (tipico italiota), esiste ed è realtà, e noi siamo messi male da questo punto di vista. Potrebbe essere una delle tante motivazioni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli han bloccato Ibra,Fabregas,Everton, praticamente gli hanno fatto capire che non ha più il timone della nave e quindi,da persona intelligente,si sta facendo da parte a differenza del bravino che ha sguinzagliato tutti i compari.



Semplice,chiaro, pulito.


----------

